# Avatar



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 15, 2010)

OK, so I go to see a movie a week so I have seen a lot of the new flicks out there so I figured I'd go through them all and share my thoughts...

So I was kind of reluctant to see this because of all the hype.  I did not see it in 3D I just saw the regular version.  I have to say that I think the movie did live up to the hype...I thought it was great.

Great story, great graphics a really interesting watch.  Given that it was almost 3 hours long it did not at all feel like it.  I never once found myself checking out the time as I normally would with a movie of this length.

IMHO...Great...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 15, 2010)

lol, I just commented on ur Up the Air thread about this. I unfortunately didn't like Avatar. I thought the story was a repeat (exact copy of the movie Terra - u'd know it if u watch indie movies) and the acting was terrible to me, especially the lead actor's. I also don't like the cliche of bad army guy vs the underdog young lad. Have seen that so many times in Holywood.

The only thing I liked about Avatar was the graphics and all. But obviousely not difficult to do when u spnd $3M on a movie, lol! I think the general audiance will love this movie because of the graphics and the love story involved but I'm not general audiance


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 15, 2010)

Guess we'll have to agree to disagree!  I don't watch many Indie movies I am more of a big Blockbuster film kind of gal.  I want to watch a movie that is just easy to watch.

Not a fan of intense flicks that simply try to evoke emotion...I get enough of that in real life!  Movies for me are a way to relax and just enjoy.  Guess that's why I like action flicks so much; not much thinking is required!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 15, 2010)

u're right that blockusters are easier to watch. Though I don't watch intense indie movies either. I just like a movie with a nice story....so I was annoyed that the Avatar story was a complete rip off of Terra's


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 15, 2010)

Guess I won't bother watching Terra then.  It's probably a good thing I didn't see it before Avatar as there is nothing worse then watching a movie and thinking...I've seen something like this before...so frustrating!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 15, 2010)

OMG I just watched it the other day (3D) and I asked my bf, whose ass was numb from sitting so long haha, if he wanted to catch the show right after it! LOL I was in awe. I agree that the story line has been done over and over, guy falls in love with girl yada yada yada, but what memorized me was the idea of a place like that; a world so exotic and indigenous. Through out the movie I wanted to live there. I've always respected the First Nations people and their philosophy in life, and the Na'vi from Avatar reminds me of them. They respect the soil they walk on and believes in a connectivity of all the living things on their planet; it's so _pure_.

Oh and who can forget the special effects lol. James Cameron has some crazy imagination - i wish we had plants and animals like that here! LOL it would be kinda scary, but soooo cool. maybe they can live in the tropical forests. LOL


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_u're right that blockusters are easier to watch. Though I don't watch intense indie movies either. I just like a movie with a nice story....so I was annoyed that the Avatar story was a complete rip off of Terra's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I haven't seen Terra (it came out in 2007 right?) but I know it took James Cameron 15 years to write avatar he even finished the storyline in 1994.  He wanted to start filming in 1997 but the proper technology wasnt aviable yet so it finally started fimiling in 2005.  So please reconsider!  I thought it was an amazing movie.

Avatar (2009 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sailordom (Mar 16, 2010)

I saw it in 3D shortly after it opened and was blown away by the  visuals. Absolutely gorgeous!

I saw Alice in 3D the weekend it  came out and while that movie was lovely, Avatar's visuals really blew  it a way. Filming in 3D really, really makes a difference. I just hope  more filmmakers will take that extra step, but with the money Alice is  doing, I'm afraid too many will just go quick and cheap route of adding  3D in post-production, rather than filming it in 3D to begin with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But  I do have to say, as a Native woman, the storyline in Avatar made me  roll my eyes several times and even squirm a bit. Sadly, it really took  me out of the movie -- way too cheesy and anvilicious  and definitely, definitely tired and overdone. We've all seen this plot  before -- in Dancing With Wolves, Pocahontas, the original Broken Arrow  movie and tons of other "rescuing the noble savages" stories. I really  wish Hollywood would move on from Pocahontas myths and Mighty  Whitey tales. (Sorry, I was infected by TVTropes.org several months  ago and now talk about everything in tropes! So handy, but oh so  addictive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

On  the other hand, I know James Cameron was not deliberately trying to be  insulting and was genuinely trying to make a movie about respecting  others' differences. I guess I'm just saddened that even with that kind  of intent, the movie still ended up cluttered with a bunch of tired  stereotypes and ideas. But I try not to be personally offended by the  movie because I know that wasn't his intent.

Plus, I'm really  looking forward to how the technology can move ahead. Because despite  how the story disappointed me, Avatar really was stunning. I love  popcorn flicks, but wow! I haven't been that impressed with a movie's  visuals in a long, long time.


----------

